# Solved: HDMI output not working, please help.



## idandr (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi,

I have an HP dv6500 laptop with NVIDIA GeForce 8400M GS (HDMI output). I just bought a philips 8404 LCD TV.
When I try to connect the laptop to the LCD, nothing happens. I can't get any video displayed on the TV.
I know that both the cable and the TV HDMI port are fine beacuse when connected to the XBOX they work without a problem.
I can see the TV on the NVIDIA control panel, it is recognized as "Philips FTV", but when set to dual display nothing happens, and when set to use the philips tv only, the laptop screen goes black (as it should), but nothing on the TV.

I have the TV for few days now, weird thing is that one time (and one time only) I did manage to see the computer on the TV via the HDMI cable. I didn't do anything special - just clicked Fn F4 and it was there. but it only worked one time and I can't get it to work again (but at least I know the HDMI port on the laptop is also fine). When I connect the cable to the TV I do hear the "windows new item detected" sound on the computer, so there is a connection but no picture at all.

I tried re-installing the NVIDIA drivers but nothing helps.
Any help or suggestion would be appreciated...I waited for an HDTV for a long time and now I finally have it but without the PC link it's rather futile 

I have a strange feeling that re-installing windows7 would solve it (as it does for most things ), but I'm trying to avoid this annoying lengthy process...

Cheers,
Idan


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

Complete models for both the TV and laptop please, neither wields ANY useful results anywhere.
I'd doubt you're just outputting an unsupported resolution to the TV from the laptop, nothing more. You'll need to find out both resolutions and think how you'll make it work. We can help in that and pretty much tell you step by step what to do if you just find us the complete models.


----------



## idandr (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi,
First of all many thanks for your quick reply - I'm kinda lost here tried almost everything....

My laptop is HP Pavilion dv6514ej Entertainment Notebook PC, the built in (obviously...) graphic card is NVIDIA GeForce 8400M GS, TV is Philips 37PFL8404H. It supports full HD.

Current resolution (NVIDIA control panel, Change resolution) is set for 1280x800 (native), 60Hz for PC.
1080p, 1920x1080 (native), 60Hz for the Philips FTV

This is a 100Hz LCD TV, maybe the problem has something to do with that? 

Cheers,

Idan


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

You definitely want to turn the 100 Hz motion sharpening or whatever function off on the TV while setting things up. After that you can try to get it to work. 
Well. As you're not up to reinstalling win7, as wouldn't I be, try uninstalling your graphics drivers (make sure you've found proper ones from nVidia site beforehand (HP site offers heavily outdated ones, it seems)), use DriverSweeper to clean the remains of the drivers, then install fresh ones. Won't most probably solve the issue, but it's something to start with.


----------



## idandr (Jan 10, 2010)

I tried almost everything possible and every possible solution I could find on the web, but with not help.
I tried re-installing NVIDIA drivers (after clean uninstall with drivercleaner). Tried NVIDIA drivers from NVIDIA, from HP, and from other websites - nothing.
Tried every settings available in the control panel (resolution/refresh rates), diabled 100Hz on the TV, nothing.

What I do know is that there is a serious problem between NVIDIA cards and Philips LCD's...I saw countless threads of people that have the same problem.

I Also saw a solution in NVIDIA's forums in which you change settigns in the INF files before installation - nada. But it did work for a lot of people so here it is for people who wanna try:
http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=71391&st=0
(at page 3 of the thread there is another solution)

Anyone managed to solve NVIDIA-Philips issue in another way?

2 big corporations but no hardware handshake. unbelivable...(from what I read in other forums, both companies are aware that there is a problem, but I guess why solve it when you can simply let your customers browse countless forums change countless settings and spend a lot of time doing your work for you...)


----------



## idandr (Jan 10, 2010)

After I don't know how many hours spending on this, including re-installing windows (which didn't help), and getting answers from Philips support saying "this LCD doesn't support PC to LCD HDMI-HDMI connection" (seriously, wtf?), I managed to solve the problem.

I saw in a forum http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/261258-15-nvidia-philips that there is a thing called EDID which is related somehow to PC-LCD via HDMI issues (some screens don't get the EDID they should so they don't display anything), so I downloaded a software called "PowerStrip" from here http://entechtaiwan.com/util/ps.shtm and it solved the problem.(right click the application icon-display profiles-configure-advanced timing options-custom resolutions). there you can pick the resolution you want and it will override the EDID problem.
I can't believe it worked! 

I think this will work on other LCD's aswell, not just Philips.
Hopes this helps someone, I was really close to giving up...


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

Great! You could mark the thread solved so people looking for answers can see that here's some kind of solution found.


----------



## idandr (Jan 10, 2010)

marked solved. best button I ever clicked 
Thanks for helping BG-0, I appreciate your time & effort.
Idan


----------

